# DOG FOOD?



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have good luck with Purina Pro Plan products. I feed Moe the Sport 30/20 salmon variety. I feed Duke the Sensitive Skin and Stomach Lamb & Oat. I normally feed my puppies the Large Breed Puppy Chicken. I do not like the shredded blends. I use the PPP Focus or Sport products.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20. My dogs do great on it. Recently put an old dog on their Bright Minds formula...made a world of difference in her mental state.


----------



## COOPER09 (Jan 2, 2020)

Did you notice a change in behavior when feeding them purina?
My pup is hyper enough and definitely dont want anything that might amplify that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I also feed PPP-I am feeding the Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon formula because my guys had a sensitive stomach, they didn't do well on chicken protein. The PPP SSS doesn't contain wheat, corn or soy, I only give salmon treats too. If I give a treat that is another protein source, my guys had stomach problems. I've been feeding it for 9 years.

I never saw a difference in activity level or behavior. Goldens are active dogs, they need lots of exercise and play time. Fortunately I have a good sized fenced in yard, close to some really nice walking trails and I also have a small beach at the end of my street where I have always taken my guys to go swimming in the Inter Coastal Waterway.

How is Cooper doing on the BB? A lot of dogs have not done well on it, it's very rich and has a lot of different ingredients than can cause stomach upsets.

When I was looking for a food to give my guys due to the stomach problems they were having, my Vet had just attended a Nutrition Seminar, BB was discussed, she did not recommend it because of it being too rich and having so many different ingredients. She even fed her own dogs a PPP formula.

Did your Vet recommend a food?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

It didn't change activity levels. Some goldens have more energy than others. I have tons of cute pictures of my boy calmly lying around but none of my girl....she never stops. Her pictures are of her running around being goofy. Every night, she chases the water from the hose while I'm watering the plants. 

Cooper probably just needs some training. Channel the energy into something good. My dogs "work". The active one picks up and gives me almost anything I ask her to, including the random wrapper she just tried to steal.

The old dog is 10 years old and is starting to lose her normal brain function.


----------



## COOPER09 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cooper is doing great on BB, he's ate that since we brought him home and loves it! And the vet recommended it. 
As of now i don't think ill switch his food but i love being informed on what's out there!
Thank you everyone!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I use Purina Pro Plan products. The breeder started him out on Purina puppy chow - large dogs. When he hit seven months, we switched him over to Purina Pro/ Large Dog. I have noticed no change in the dog since we switched.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

PPP-Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon formula here also. Not due to any tummy troubles, I just like the salmon component and Maggie does really well. No hyperactivity at all. Maggie is a super laid back pup and always has been.
Jules


----------

